# Are you an HSP?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

An HSP is a highly sensitive person...

*HSP checklist*

*Information of hihgly sensitive people*

I think it would be really interesting to see how the different temperaments score on this and what they about it...
Thank you in advance to anyone who answers


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I got 4.:mellow:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Which ones did you check off though?
I got 20 LMFAO


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> Which ones did you check off though?
> I got 20 LMFAO


The ones that were true.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> The ones that were true.


That helps...lol


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this bad.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Is this bad.


I don't know...I'm asking all the temperaments what they get on it...you may be in good company with the NTs, I'm trying to see xD


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know. Do people grow out of it? A lot of those things were true of me when I was younger, but now I'm basically oblivious.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

I got a 16, but if I were you, I would also separate the results based on I/E preferences


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

you should make a poll


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Van said:


> I don't know. Do people grow out of it? A lot of those things were true of me when I was younger, but now I'm basically oblivious.


I'm not sure...maybe with some of those characteristics
I know horror movies are things that many people just become accustomed to lol


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Took it before and if I remember correct I got 14.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Make polls women!

Like
Intp 0-5
intp 5-10
intp 10-15
intp 15-20
entp 0-5

Ect


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> you should make a poll


Never mind...I was gonna ask how you would do it xD


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

"You have indicated that 23 of the items are true of you."


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Make polls women!


I don't like your tone!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> I don't like your tone!


JUST MAKE MY POLLS WOMEN!


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

I got 8. The "want to be alone" stuff resonates with me, but not the more touchy feely stuff.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> JUST MAKE MY POLLS WOMEN!


You keep referring to me as women...
Explain to me how you would make the poll though...I didn't get your idea


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> You keep referring to me as women...
> Explain to me how you would make the poll though...I didn't get your idea


Intp 0-5
intp 5-10
intp 10-15
intp 15-20
Do this for all 4 types. In the temperaments the poll is in.

















WOMAN!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> WOMAN!


It was a bitch to go through and do that to all the threads, but it's a much better idea lmao


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Death to all emos.


----------



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

i scored 10.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

teabiscits said:


> i scored 10.


Wait...you're gonna do the poll for the NFs, right? lol


----------



## PROcrastinat0r (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, i got a 5. well, it's better than 4. ^-^


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> Death to all emos.


*No no...:*


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha, got a 2.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I got 11...


----------



## EX1127 (Jan 15, 2010)

I got 10. Im not so big on the loud stuff or startling things :tongue:


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

16. I hate direct sunlight and loud noises. (Except my own stereo.. go figure.)


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

21, muwahahaha.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

I got 2.

Guess ENTJs just aren't that sensative.

oh and the two were that effected me were:

- other people's mood effects me
- I am deeply moved by art or music.


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I scored 20!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I got 13, but in my childhood I probably would have gotten 15 or 16. Not all of the following are especially true for me, but I have experienced the following before, whilst other options were also experienced in some way by myself at some point in my life, although these were rare enough not to include.

I am easily overwhelmed by strong sensory input.
Other people's moods affect me.
I find myself needing to withdraw during busy days,into bed or into a darkened room or any place where I can have some privacy and relief from stimulation.
I am particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine.
I am easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells,coarse fabrics,or sirens close by.
I have a rich,complex inner life.
I am made uncomfortable by loud noises.
I am deeply moved by the arts or music.
I am conscientious.
I startle easily.
I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.
When I must compete or be observed while performing a task, I become so nervous or shaky that I do much worse than I would otherwise.
When I was a child, my parents or teachers seemed to see me as sensitive or shy.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

I got an 11.


----------



## zorro (Apr 9, 2010)

> I become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around me.


Should i really take this as "i get trouser tents in crowded places"?:laughing:

there was this one time...:shocked:


----------



## zorro (Apr 9, 2010)

I scored myself a 3, and i would say im not overly sensative in those three areas compared to some ppl. I tend to pick out flavours and appreciate the way they combine in food, but i love cooking so i may have been subconciously training myself to do that to become beter at cooking. i often think that music seems to sharpen my emotional focus, as im sure it does with many ppl but my emotions are usually like background white noise until i hear some particularly stirring or well constructed music. i seem to know what i like and dont like when it comes to music but i cant quite describe what it is, sometimes the cheesiest of pop tunes can just stir the reaction in me and i cant help but like it! if its got the right little riff or hook. i sometimes think if only i could pin down what it is i could write some good music. but i cant, so i probably wont.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I got a 7, though some of the ones I checked off were only somewhat true for me. I tend not to notice physical stimuli unless I'm paying attention to it. I can go for a walk and not notice anything around me, usually because I'm lost in thought. I'm quite dense like that :crazy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I got 24. :blushed:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I got 16! Some of them were asking the same question in different ways (taking too much on at once, to much noise in the environment)


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

INTJ with 21


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I scored 10, so I think I`m not.


----------

